# What Type of HSP Are You?



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

An HSP is a Highly Sensitive Person. I found this paper correlating HSP with Big Five, and further dividing HSP's into three categories. I think I'm AES.

EOE = Ease of Excitation
AES = Aesthetic Sensitivity
LST = Low Sensory Threshold

Source: ScienceDirect.com - Personality and Individual Differences - A psychometric evaluation of the Highly Sensitive Person Scale: The components of sensory-processing sensitivity and their relation to the BIS/BAS and ?Big Five?


> Table 1. Principal components analysis with oblimin rotation (pattern matrix): Component loadings, alphas, and mean inter-item correlations for the HSPS (exploratory split-half sample)
> 
> Item[HR][/HR]Components[HR][/HR] 1 (EOE)2 (AES)3 (LST)3.Do other people’s moods affect you?.364.Do you tend to be more sensitive to pain?.3613.Do you startle easily?.4214.Do you get rattled when you have a lot to do in a short amount of time?.6816.Are you annoyed when people try to get you to do too many things at once?.6217.Do you try hard to avoid making mistakes or forgetting things?.3620.Does being very hungry create a strong reaction in you, disrupting your concentration or mood?.5621.Do changes in your life shake you up?.6523.Do you find it unpleasant to have a lot going on at once?.6824.Do you make it a high priority to arrange your life to avoid upsetting or overwhelming situations?.3626.When you must compete or be observed while performing a task, do you become so nervous or shaky that you do much worse than you would otherwise?.5827.When you were a child, did your parents or teachers seem to see you as sensitive or shy?.472.Do you seem to be aware of subtleties in your environment?.658.Do you have a rich, complex inner life?.7610.Are you deeply moved by the arts or music?.6912.Are you conscientious?.5315.When people are uncomfortable in a physical environment do you tend to know what needs to be done to make it more comfortable (like changing the lighting or the seating)?.5322.Do you notice and enjoy delicate or fine scents, tastes, sounds, works of art?.685.Do you find yourself needing to withdraw during busy days, into bed or into a darkened room or any place where you can have some privacy and relief from stimulation?.396.Are you particularly sensitive to the effects of caffeine?.707.Are you easily overwhelmed by things like bright lights, strong smells, coarse fabrics, or sirens close by?.709.Are you made uncomfortable by loud noises?.7018.Do you make a point to avoid violent movies and TV shows?.5719.Do you become unpleasantly aroused when a lot is going on around you?.5325.Are you bothered by intense stimuli, like loud noises or chaotic scenes?.74Coefficient alpha.81.72.78 Mean inter-item correlation.26.30.34 
> _Note:_ EOE = Ease of Excitation; AES = Aesthetic Sensitivity; LST = Low Sensory Threshold; _N_ = 380.





> Table 2. Correlations of the HSPS factor subscales and full-scale with the NEO-FFI and BIS/BAS
> 
> 
> HSPS factor subscales[HR][/HR]HSPS (27 items) EOEAESLST Neuroticism.48[SUP]⁎[/SUP].19[SUP]⁎[/SUP].31[SUP]⁎[/SUP].45[SUP]⁎[/SUP]Extraversion−.09.00−.12[SUP]⁎[/SUP]−.09Openness.07.37[SUP]⁎[/SUP].09.19[SUP]⁎[/SUP]Agreeableness.07−.04−.03.02Conscientiousness.06.03.01.05BIS.36[SUP]⁎[/SUP].15[SUP]⁎[/SUP].19[SUP]⁎[/SUP].32[SUP]⁎[/SUP]BAS Reward Resp..19[SUP]⁎[/SUP].18[SUP]⁎[/SUP].01.16[SUP]⁎[/SUP]BAS drive−.03.09.01.03BAS fun seeking−.09.08−.09−.07
> ...


According to the above traits, which one are you?

*Note: The numbers are just correlations. Don't add those up, just read the traits and see which category fits best.*


----------



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

Spades said:


> An HSP is a Highly Sensitive Person. I found this paper correlating HSP with Big Five, and further dividing HSP's into three categories. I am definitely an AES, followed by LST.
> 
> EOE = Ease of Excitation
> AES = Aesthetic Sensitivity
> ...




1. Thanking for this! I love it, and will return shortly with my results (sky-high across the board, I imagine :laughing
2. LOVE YOUR SIG ~


----------



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

You are 94% HSP.

You scored in the 76-100% HSP range. Given this score, I would say you are a true Highly Sensitive Person. If you have always wondered if your responses and behaviors were normal, well, they ARE--it's just that many of the traits you exhibit are given negative connotations in our society, or are mistaken for traits with negative connotations. If anyone ever thought you were a snob or "stuck up" when in reality joining a group of people would have constituted "sensory overload" for you, you probably know what I'm talking about. Of course it's possible you might be SURPRISED to see your score in this range, as you have always been described as an extrovert. You might have forced yourself to act extroverted as a way of conforming to the demands of society; or this might in fact be your natural personality. Being an extrovert AND being an HSP are NOT mutually exclusive, according to Dr. Aron. Either way, I hope reading the test questions has given you a better understanding of the way HSPs approach the world. For more information about the traits of a Highly Sensitive Person, please check out the website by Dr. Elaine Aron, The Highly Sensitive Person. Thanks for testing!

UPDATE: Had to use OK Cupid on my phone, work blocked the site. I might edit this tonight.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

I scored high or at least found myself ticking yes to nearly every question. How is it you score?

Oh, ive worked it out. A combination of EOE and AES.


----------



## EyeNFP (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm a thrill seeking HSP. Yes, it exists. Perhaps she uses a different term for it - I bought and read her books awhile back and if I weren't relaxing right now and resting my HSP nervous system, I might go look it up.


----------



## Perhaps (Aug 20, 2011)

This is excellent. I'll have to read the paper in depth much later.

I think I'm more AES, but EOE is pretty close.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Do we have to pay for this or something?


----------

